# William R Warner Bottle



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 13, 2017)

Does anyone have an idea as to what this bottle originally contained and as to the era of production? - Thanks - James


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 13, 2017)

Wm. R. Warner made a number of OTC medicines.  This Warner, IIRC, is not closely related to the Warner of Safe Cure renown..


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 13, 2017)

I wonder if my bottle originally contained liquid medicine, or possibly pills? - Thanks - James


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2017)

I would guess pills.  Here's mine.  He sure got around.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks like an automatic bottle machine made bottle, so post 1906.





foxfirerodandgun said:


> Does anyone have an idea as to what this bottle originally contained and as to the era of production? - Thanks - JamesView attachment 180697View attachment 180698View attachment 180699


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone. - James


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 16, 2017)

As a businessman one of the things I marvel at in this hobby is most of what we find and collect was someones livelihood put up in a vessel of glass, metal, or ceramic. Embossed, debossed, etched, or labeled with their name, address, and the item being sold. Then as now they most likely worked tirelessly, blood, sweat, and tears to make it work. Many fail. In this case Warner made it to merge with Lambert and recently to merge again with Pfizer  and is still in business.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 18, 2017)

Profound words, CWD.  It also fascinates me that the bottles produced by the most successful proprietors are among the most common and affordable (unless blown in a rare color), while the proprietors that, from all indications, failed in their ventures produced the rarest, most sought after, and subsequently the most valuable bottles out there.  I often wonder what they would think if they could see the containers in which they packaged their products trading hands for thousands, and often, tens of thousands of dollars.  Many may have lost everything they had marketing their products and suffered in poverty after failing.  It's a shame that they couldn't somehow enjoy some of the bounty reaped in modern times by these throwaway containers of all things.


----------

